# Pantry Drawer Mod Question



## HB3 (Jun 29, 2005)

So far Iâ€™ve towed our 21RS home from the dealer, to & from the local hitch shop (Hitchcrafters in Costa Mesa, CA - great work, nice knowledgeable people!). Each time, I find the slide out drawers in the pantry have pushed the doors open. Other than the concern of things falling out / breaking, there is the issue of the doors getting banged up. I would think there would be a lock / latch of some kind to prevent this. Am I missing something? Is there something in place from the factory?









I didnâ€™t see any modifications in the Mod forum (I assume all models have the same pantry components). What approach are folks using to secure these drawers and still keep them usable?

Appreciate feedback.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

HB3,

Common problem---sure you'll find several suggestions in previous threads. Recommend you do a search. Good luck finding the answer that fits your needs.

Mark


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

HB3 said:


> So far Iâ€™ve towed our 21RS home from the dealer, to & from the local hitch shop (Hitchcrafters in Costa Mesa, CA - great work, nice knowledgeable people!). Each time, I find the slide out drawers in the pantry have pushed the doors open. Other than the concern of things falling out / breaking, there is the issue of the doors getting banged up. I would think there would be a lock / latch of some kind to prevent this. Am I missing something? Is there something in place from the factory?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To solve the problem & help dry things at the same time suggest you buy a spring loaded shower curtain rod for use in the shower to dry things. In addition, once your ready to break camp, take the rod & extend (or retract) to fit between the pantry door & your dinette seat back. Works great.


----------



## HB3 (Jun 29, 2005)

aantolik said:


> HB3 said:
> 
> 
> > So far Iâ€™ve towed our 21RS home from the dealer, to & from the local hitch shop (Hitchcrafters in Costa Mesa, CAÂ - great work, nice knowledgeable people!).Â Each time, I find the slide out drawers in the pantry have pushed the doors open.Â Other than the concern of things falling out / breaking, there is the issue of the doors getting banged up.Â I would think there would be a lock / latch of some kind to prevent this.Â Am I missing something? Is there something in place from the factory?Â
> ...


I suppose a shower curtain rod would work and the extra utility would be nice. Iâ€™d think it might be a little in the way an may mark up the doors.

I was thinking maybe a spring that attaches to the front (or back of front) of the sliding drawer to maybe the back of the pantry. I sure that if I didnâ€™t miss a preinstalled solution, that one or more of the creative members of this forum has already engineered the perfect solution.

Thanks.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

HB3,

We had the same problem with both the pantry and the bedroom wardrobe drawers, and used a suggestion we read on this forum. Get some of those black rubber door stops, two for less than $ 1.00, at your local Walmart, and wedge them under the drawers while traveling, to keep them in place. Works like a charm. They have not opened since, they don't even move.

Wendy


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We found an easy and inexpensive solution by buying small spring tension curtain rods, that we install across the front of the pull outs before leaving. When you arrive at your destination, simply remove them and store in the drawer below until its time to leave.

Best of luck with your new TT!

Sally


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen 5 or 6 different mods done for this.
I use the small spring loaded curtain rods myself, but I like THIS mod the best so far. I'll probably do this one when I get a chance.


----------



## HB3 (Jun 29, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I've seen 5 or 6 different mods done for this.
> I use the small spring loaded curtain rods myself, but I like THIS mod the best so far. I'll probably do this one when I get a chance.
> [snapback]52611[/snapback]​


Thanks for all the great suggestions, both new & older posts (not sure how I missed the older contributions in my search earlier). These are some great high and low tech solutions. I would have thought the factory would have installed the friction solution.

Iâ€™ve read in several posts that Outbackers are great people. That seems to be true.

Thanks again to all for your most expeditious and enthusiastic replies.

Stewart


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Good luck with the new TT. We had the cabinets open up coming home from dealer thought they just weren't closed right. Went out on shake down trip and ended up cleaning the spilled food off the floor before we could set up. We wedge tin foil and cling wrap between pantry slide and edge of cabinet. Doors haven't opened since and we'll never forget the tin foil either. Good luck!!!


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

We use the $1.00 door stops from WalMart. They work great, just wedge them under the front of drawers after you load up and they are not going anywhere. we had a full load of food and towed all through the Smokey Mountians this summer and the drawers did not budge. When you get to the campground and set up just pull them out and stick them on the side of the drawers and your ready to go!

Good luck and enjoy the 21RS like we do!!!!

Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

THIS was my solution. Not real elegant but very effective and simple to do. We tried the door stops but we still had pantry explosions (Mom, the pantry exploded again!). This one went 1500 miles over some nasty roads in places and worked well. We did have a box of cereal leap to its death from the drawer but the drawer itself never moved.

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So BBB, what cereal was suicidal?

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Joh,

Had to be Unlucky Charms.









Mark


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Nope - Trix.

We only have teenagers now and as you know, Trix are for kids.










Everyone was relieved it wasn't the Cherrios.


----------



## HB3 (Jun 29, 2005)

With my Daughter it would have been â€œMud & Bugsâ€. Can you imagine finding mud & bugs in a TT?

Thanks again all for your feedback. Popular problem that Keystone should address at the factory


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

How bout a small brass barrel bolt on the end of each drawer with a coresponding
hole in the crosspiece?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

The small doorstops have worked perfectly for us.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

CTRNAVRET thats the way I solved the pantry slide out problem. Mounted the barrel slide to the drawer and the reciever to the wood frame that the drawer is mounted to. Looks good and is easy to tell if it is locked up. Next mod on my list is to remove the upper slide and move it to the upper shelf below the drawer. Seems to me it would be more useful there and I will not have to bend down to see whats on that shelf anymore. Kirk


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Doorstops here as well. Never had an issue with them since.
Wayne


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Doorstops here as well. Never had an issue with them since.
Wayne


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I must be lucky, never had anything open up yet. Starting to think Keyword is 'yet'









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I just replaced the door catches with the double roller types. I put 2 on each pantry door. No opening since.

Steve


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

On my way to Walmart for the small door stops. This has been happening to me for the last year with little issue but last week the kids loaded up and opened several pringels chips containers before travel, those things really explode, oh well gave the kids something to do while I unhitched.

Geoff


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We boughts several small rubber door stoppers and slide them under the drawers. It has worked with no problems.
Mike


----------

